# Triplets for Chloe! :) (PIC Overload!!!)



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

A couple days late... Sorry....

On Thursday night, April 25th, Chloe had a very hard delivery.
She had a buckling first, he arrived with no problems. But then she just stopped pushing.... I called my friend Sue, and she came over, and had to 'pull' the remaining kids. I was a nervous WRECK!
Chloe is my baby Beau! I was SO worried about her... And when Sue had to put her hand in there to get the last baby out, I was holding onto Chloe to comfort her and she screamed in pain, and I started crying!
No one ever tells you how emotional this can be!

In the end everything turned out well. We had a Buckling, and 2 Doelings. (Chloe's sister had 2 bucklings and a doeling less than 2 weeks ago). I wonder if these things run in the family?
Babies are doing good now, but it was touch-&-go for a while because the little boogers REFUSED to eat!!!).
The little boy went to a new home right away (at a day old). He was SOOOOO loud, and I was SO tired from being up with mama and the babies, I thought I was going to go nuts, and I just could not handle anymore screaming, and he simply would NOT stop. He also would NOT eat from a bottle no matter what. He was supposed to go to a friend anyhow, and she agreed to take him home earlier and let her doe nurse him. (Got to love those "anything-can-nurse-off-of-me" does! LOL)
The 2 girls are still here. I named one Desire, and the other Faith. Faith is the one I am going to be keeping, and Desire is going to find a new home.
Here are some photos of the babies....
The first is a photo of the Buckling, and the rest are of the 2 girls. I am keeping the darker Doeling.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Here are some photos of Desire.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

And here are some photos of the baby Girl I am keeping.... Faith...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Very cute! I love that doe that you are keeping.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They are all adorable, congrats! Everyone's legs are looking good. How is all that going?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

StarMFarm said:


> They are all adorable, congrats! Everyone's legs are looking good. How is all that going?


It is all going excellent! 
You would never be able to tell that Serenity couldn't walk for the first few days. She is SUCH a love-bug too! And has learned to be great on her feet! 

I think the shot of BoSe to Chloe was one of the best things I could have given her.
Not a SINGLE one of her babies had a problem standing. All were up on their feet within 5-10 minutes of birth! I was AMAZED!
Faith's legs are beautifully straight. And I just LOVE Serenity's and Faith's little growing personalities. They are sweet, loving, friendly, cuddly, and oh so gentle.
Desire is a bit of a skitzoid. She jumps at every little thing. I am a bit worried about her, because both of her 'left' legs (front and back) are bowed. I'm not sure if this is from her being in the womb, and they will straighten out a bit or what.... I guess time will tell...
I posted her on CL for $225. Do you think that's a fair price?

Here is a couple of photos really showing her legs. You can see the 'right' side is straight, but the left bows...


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

That is such good news! :fireworks: Yes, BOSE can make an outstanding difference! 

Those legs sure are bowed out a little...could be from being cramped. Do you have any of the BOSE left? If you haven't already given her some you could give her some orally and that should help. She is a beautiful girl...I think your price is fine. You can always go down if you have to. Can't remember...are your goats registered?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Nope, I gave both of the girls a BoSe injection after they were born. It was less than 1/2 of a cc each.
And no, they are not registered. Too many mixed breeds in their background.
These last ones were from Chloe, who is 25% Alpine ,and 75% Oberhasli, and their father is 50/50 Nubian/Oberhasli. 
They're mutts. LOL But should make some awesome milkers!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Well hopefully it will work itself out in a few days. I had one little boy with bowed legs this year...gave him some BOSE...and saw a little improvement each day. By about the third or fourth day, he was perfect!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

First, I changed the girls names. Desire and Faith just didn't fit... Not sure why, they are lovely names!
Anyhow, I named the former Faith, Sage. And the former Desire I named Penelope (Penny for short).
It took almost 2 weeks, but Penny's legs are now straight as an arrow, although she has a touch of cow-hock thing going on in the rear. 

Oh, also, we almost lost their mother last night due to Milk fever. SCARY as HECK!
One of the scariest times of my entire life! But that's in another thread... 

Anyhow.... Here are some more current photos of the little munchkins...
Their mama is the brown/black doe, and the white doe is their Auntie Delilah.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I also decided to keep them both.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful babies! Are you gonna keep all the girls next year too?  and the year after that,and after that...LOL...

I wish I could keep all of mine too!

So glad things are better!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Beautiful babies! Are you gonna keep all the girls next year too?  and the year after that,and after that...LOL...


Shhhh! LoL Don't tell anyone! LoL
I actually DO have a plan. 

I am going to keep Chloe and Delilah. Chloe probably FOREVER, and Delilah at least until middle of next summer...
I am keeping Hope, Penny, and Sage. Serenity (Delilah's daughter) is up for sale.
Why her? Well, she's going to be the easiest to sell. She's the most perfectly put together little girl. She is going to make a FABULOUS milker (Delilah, her mother, is milking out 2 gallons a day in her 2nd freshening!) And she can be registered. She was sired by an AWESOME Alpine buck. 

Anyhow. I am going to breed Hope in January, as a yearling. She should kid in June. I am going to breed Sage and Penny in February or March.
After they kid, I want to see what everyone's udder looks like, and how easy they are to milk out (Orfice size, etc).
THEN, I am going to make my decision, and out of 5 does, I am going to keep 3. 
That is all I need.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I like the way you think ahead...I should do that more often!


----------

